

Servers for Hackers - vinnyglennon
https://serversforhackers.com/

======
gauravgupta
Excellent stuff! Exactly the kind of things I'm looking to learn as a
developer. I'm posting this to Hackr.io as well.

------
dozzie
OK, but what the heck is it?

~~~
detaro
video tutorials for linux sysadmin-type tasks?

~~~
dozzie
Oh. So it's stuff for people who can't read, I believe. Because most of
sysadmin-type tasks are perfectly suitable for a short written manual or
howto.

~~~
greyhound40
Or for those people that learn better by seeing the output presented. I like
some of their guides, both the tutorial style and the videos.

